
FuckI'mDoingIt,PostingSomethingIWrote:A Convergence of Culture and Communication - RevRal
I can&#x27;t post the whole thing here due to character limit.<p>...A new bbs..<p>...something almost exactly like a .torrent file...<p>...a peer-to-peer protocol, a means to collectively yet independently, in great synchronicity, network our information...<p>...information within this system is either a location or syntax or content...<p>...all entries start with the location of the entry itself...<p>...location is generated by combining all relevant IDs and the sequence number...<p>...this allows for a predicable means to sequence entries...<p>...syntax contains content, content can contain syntax...<p>...design an expansive syntax for causes and effects, must include syntax for tables, text, vectors, and functions...<p>...syntax must be substantial enough a platform to describe theories, readable by humans and computers...<p>...convert descriptions of theories and models into this syntax...<p>...content: everything else. Content type declared in the containing syntax, the rules of the content’s interpretation either declared from within the container or referenced from elsewhere. Content to frequently be code, raw information, executables...<p>...content can reference and use the syntax of any other entry...<p>...within content, referenced syntax can contain content referencing syntax from another entry...<p>...content can hold computation within objects...<p>...an easy means to conduct p2p computation...<p>...objects can have any combination of inputs and outputs, objects can be of any size...<p>...computation within objects is propelled by a computation scheme, computed by the individual computers hosting the content...<p>...thus [de|a]scends the nesting nature of this structure...<p>This is part of the thing! I guess I&#x27;m just testing the water with this. Also, when I originally wrote this, the scope encompassed political activity which I am also passionate about.<p>I&#x27;m trying to get a team together to work on this with me, basically. Volunteers only :).
======
RevRal
The Problem [I'm trying to solve]

Current research dissemination platforms repeat these problems with every
publication:

The research is presented in a publication layout (ever try converting a
research paper PDF into an ePub or simply linear text?)

Data are not stored in a data array (tables are static, values and functions
used are not clear or represented in a searchable format)

Graphs and other aids are stored as images rather than vector functions

Functions per axis or table range are not reduced to a standardized,
searchable, syntax

Linkage of ideas, categories, subjects, functions, and what-have-yous across
research is cumbersome

Descriptions within the research are not clearly separated as nested
descriptions. That is: the boundaries between descriptions are not clear. Or,
when fuzziness is inherent in the subject, then the degree of fuzziness is
unclear.

A means to coherently discuss the research

The process of peer review is nearly invisible; the discourse during the
process of peer review is mostly unavailable; "reviewers" are basically
anonymous and there is no simple way to reference their contributions to other
peer reviews

There is no seamless way to reconcile information within research to other
research: it can be needlessly difficult to conduct redundancy checks between
studies. This process is a component of the present peer review process, but
current research is not set up for continuous peer review. The processes is
invisible and gives no room for research to just evolve and branch out on its
own.

Matching data between hosts: Maybe this is silly but there is no good process
to determine if my physical copy of a journal has no errors.

These issues by their necessity to the current platform create resistance to
the expansion of our scientific knowledgebase. The dissemination of knowledge
must be completely open and standardized. The issues here expressed inform the
remedy’s structure, syntax, means of access, a means for discourse, and a
means to represent people.

Starting now, it is important that this principle be upheld: An entity can
never obtain more than one ID.

------
asimuvPR
It would be nice to have this presented visually. It is a bit hard to grasp.
Not being negative. Just asking for a better explanation of what seems like a
really interesting system. :)

~~~
RevRal
Thanks... yeah, I'm trying to figure out the best way to present it on here.
It might all actually be a bit hard to describe without them. For instance,
the special binary I had to develop to overcome some technical issues.

[http://i.imgur.com/p4pr8b9.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/p4pr8b9.jpg)

~~~
asimuvPR
That's interesting. Mind explaining it using the picture?

~~~
RevRal
When I was envisioning this, I was imaging it being an expansive collective of
binary, as though the connected computers create a "sheet" of information.

There was an issue with binary not creating a repetitive pattern when plotted.
Sorry, it's one of those things where I remember going in with the problem and
coming out with the solution and revisiting my process is on my to-do list.
But basically, to solve the problem the digits from the decimal point needed
to be taken into account. Makes this some kind of mixed radix system.

Ultimately, a part of this whole creation requires a non-resistant symmetry
(meaning that redundancy checks naturally occur) between computers. I figured
this out by basically giving all binary a numerical value. The dots to the
right of the axis of that picture would be inverted numbers and colors. This
is the automatic checksum between computers, entries should add to zero.

~~~
asimuvPR
So a generic binary format that multiple machines can write / read as if it
was a simple file? Or am I wrong?

~~~
RevRal
Sounds like you get it! Honestly, what I really want to see is long strings of
binary projected as 2d or 3d abstractions from the raw binary, by a variety of
means. I really wanted to account for leading up to this, these were also
considerations for the binary format. The idea is to test a variety of ways
that 1d binary can be replotted in 2d or 3d in a virtual space, then examine
the 2d or 3d space to see what sort of weird computations it does! It might be
possible to isolate groups of binary that interact and do specific things. The
idea is to emulate a computational space that does not decay! I'm inspired by
the idea that computers don't have to work by exactly the same principles we
have always used.

Basically, I want to see every computer become a complex transistor.

I'm a fan of the book Permutation City :).

~~~
asimuvPR
I can't promise anything but let's chat over email. It would be nice to simply
bounce ideas off each other. :)

